# Landing a jump



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

are you landing on the landing or the flat? if your landing on the flat that usually hurts a little.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

With little description and details as to your form I will give this feedback:

It could be upon landing, you're taking a deep seat/squat thus throwing your groin into a quick and sudden pull.

Stretch, stretch, stretch. Before a day of riding stretch everything out real well. Snowboarding is total body workout and should be treated as such. Do some good groin stretches especially. Sit on your butt, pull your heels toward your groin, and allow your knees to fall slowly and naturally toward the floor. Don't force it though. 















Or, get down into a squat position. While on your toes, place your hands on the floor between your knees and gently push back on your knees with your elbows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry for the vague description... 

here is what i do,

I straighten out my board and ollie at the top of the jump. When I start to land the jump, I straighten out my board again and land it. I am not too sure exactly what I do. For some reason, I think I stiffen my legs to land and brace for the landing. The feeling I get is like when you jump a fence and land, you get that muscle pulling feeling...

sorry if it is still vague, its hard to describe the motion.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, definitly try to have somewhat relaxed legs and bend your knees at impact to absorb most of your landing.

With practice it will all start to come alot more natural.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

ughh i cringe at the thought of landing stiff legged bend your legs and use them as shock absorbers or you'll bounce seriously **** yourself


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I can usually land jumps if I come down right, but whenever I would go off a jump, I would somehow rotate unexpectedly either horizontally or vertically, so when i'm coming down I'm either nosediving or it looks like 1/4 of the way through a 360. Anybody know any techniques/things to try?


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Boards & Bass said:


> I can usually land jumps if I come down right, but whenever I would go off a jump, I would somehow rotate unexpectedly either horizontally or vertically, so when i'm coming down I'm either nosediving or it looks like 1/4 of the way through a 360. Anybody know any techniques/things to try?


I probably shouldn't even try to give advice on jumping because I suck at it, but some basic things that helped me are:

Get a long, straight run-up to the jump (do any speed checking way early)

Look ahead toward the landing zone or even farther as you launch, not at your
board

If it's a longer jump (for me that means like, 10 or 15 feet ) do a
grab or at least make the motions to do a grab. This helps you not rotate your shoulders. I've done Indy -- rear hand grabs the toe edge between the bindings -- and it helped a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Boards & Bass said:


> I can usually land jumps if I come down right, but whenever I would go off a jump, I would somehow rotate unexpectedly either horizontally or vertically, so when i'm coming down I'm either nosediving or it looks like 1/4 of the way through a 360. Anybody know any techniques/things to try?


when you hit a jump, try to stay centered on your board. it sounds like you're tweaking your body somehow when you ollie. i know from practicing ollies that the upper body tends to either lean too far back when launching (resulting in crashing on your ass), and lean too far forward when landing (resulting in a face plant). practice a bit on steeps. you'll begin to notice this and then you can start to correct errors.

the problem with the rotation could be your shoulder position. i notice a lot of riders position their shoulders across their board forming a sort of T shape when they ride forward or edging on their toeside. you want to have your shoulders parallel to your board, especially during jumps. what happens during jumps if your shoulder isn't parallel to your board is that when your board leaves the ground, the combination of your edge and friction which was keeping your board straight is thrown out of the picture and your lower body begins to unwind to match your upper body. this will cause an unwanted rotation and you'll end up washing out.

the previous post is also correct in that doing a basic grab will help stabilize you in midair. there's also the "commitment" factor. a lot of people including myself sometimes go off jumps and don't realize how fast or how high they're going and then panic at the peak of the jump. this completely screws you in the ass and causes you to flail around like a ragdoll before hitting the ground. commit to the jump and you'll almost always land it (unless your body position is totally screwed).


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

wow, thanks a lot for that! definitely helps me figure out what I'm doing wrong. Second time I went boarding last season I went with a buddy of mine and he kept doing all sorts of jumps and I kept wrecking. I was like man how do you do that? And he said "I dunno, I just do it." lol Needless to say I continued to wreck most of the day on jumps. I'm hitting the slopes soon so hopefully I can put some of this stuff into practice. i appreciate the help!


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

use your legs as shock absorbers bend your knees


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

i used to have the problem where my body would end up going horizontal while in air..after reading posts of here i founf that my problem was going on a jump on a edge. You should try so stay somewhat flatbased..i know its awkward but i usually stay on a edege until right before i leave the jump. Another thing that i read on here which helped me was not to ollie of jumps. I find that you can get plenty of air without olling.


----------

